# Austin, Tx: Anyone wants to grab a bite Friday Oct. 24th?



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys.
I'm passing thru Austin on my way to Mark Eldridges Seminar in DFW this friday (October 24th).
If all goes well I should be in Austin around 2-3 pm and was wondering if anybody wanted to grab a bite with me?
So far it's ericnord and me.
I'm thinking some where close to I-35 to not get too much out of the way. 
Anyone else?
Suggestions?

Jorge.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

In!

Been wanting to try this-http://www.austin360.com/food_drink/restaurants/111513/DetailedList.jspd?activity=111513
Hear good things


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just looked at the website for that restaurant (http://www.bikinissportsbarandgrill.com/index.php).
I'm hugry already.
Location decided.
No more option allowed.
I like how you think, Sublime.
See you friday.

Jorge


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Look forward to meeting you and hearing your system.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Me too.
And of course, we can do a quick demo.

Jorge.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm leaving tomorrow very early.
Anyone else that wants to go here's the place and adress:

Bikinis - Austin 
6901 N. IH-35 
Austin, TX 78752 

512-454-2247

I should be getting there around 2-3 pm.

Jorge.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The menu looks promising !

Fish Tacos

Fri - Oct 24
Frozen Friday 
$3 Frozen Margaritas ALL DAY 

Have a Great Day ! SublimeZ , Doitor , etc..,


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

If I can get out of work Early I will try and stop by.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry guys I got off of work early today planning to stop by but was putting the new amp in and while doing that my RCA cable ends came off


----------

